# First Japanese Style Judging of Neofinetia in the US!



## neo-guy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Neo fans,
We just completed the first ever Japanese style judging of Neofinetia or Fukiran in the US! It was held in conjunction with the Santa Barbara Orchid Fair.

Presiding judges were Jason Fischer from Orchids Limited and Satomi Kasahara of Seed Engei.

There was great education of how the plants are judged and what to look for. Prizes were given out for the top 5 picks.

All in all a very fun event! There is hope that there can be an American Fukiran Society, with meetings twice a year or so. Jason mentioned a meeting in California and one in Minnesota.

Here is a picture of the 5 winners:






First place was Neo. Hokage (tricolor variegated tiger leaf)
2nd place was the tall Neo. Tomakongo
3rd place was the tiny bean leaf in the black pot

You can see many more pictures of the event here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157624345208723/

Enjoy!
Pete


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool!

Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow! :clap: Look at the roots on that middle one!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome! :drool:

I wish I could have been there to win! :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice Tamakongou! Good to see a real fuukiran show in the states. I just went to local show yesterday - it's fuukiran season!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice Tamakongou! Good to see a real fuukiran show in the states. I just went to local show yesterday - it's fuukiran season!



I'd have to agree: It _is_ good to see this happening in USA, n'est-ce pas?!  Fuukiran season is indeed upon us! My _Nishidemiyako_ is opening its first bud of the season tonight. :clap:

Many thanks to neo-guy for sharing these photos with us!


----------



## Hera (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice little show, hopefully it will catch on and become a big event. There appears to be quality out there in the US.


----------



## etex (Jul 12, 2010)

The winners look great! Thanks for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 12, 2010)

My goodness! That Neofinetia Hokage is stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. In your flikr gallery I like the yellow Kibana and the last photo of the !st place plant is amazing!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2010)

Damn! That's quite a display!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 12, 2010)

How flippin’ cool is that!!! Thanks for the picture. I’ve just learnt what the more advanced folks among you are on about, when you talk about massive root-stocks on older plants. Geeee, this is awesome!!! Now, here comes the most stupid question ever:
I can’t see any flowers on the bean-leaf… Do Fukirans have to be flowering when submitted for judging?, or are flowers just a side-effect altogether?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 12, 2010)

I've seen displays at many shows this year near us. Glad to see its taking off. Perhaps soon...judging up our way.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the photos, and info. Good to have this here. There seems to be growing interest in the USA for Neos, so this is very timely.


----------



## Linh (Jul 12, 2010)

That 'Aokomame' is just darling. :smitten:Good thing I've run out of neo hangers.


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 13, 2010)

John Boy said:


> I can’t see any flowers on the bean-leaf… Do Fukirans have to be flowering when submitted for judging?, or are flowers just a side-effect altogether?



In Japanese judging of Neos, the flowers are not important except in the colored or mutated varieties of flowers. The shape and variegation all come into play as well as the root tip color, presentation, moss, and pot!

They find beauty and aesthetic value in the presentation of the plant, with or without flowers.

Pete


----------



## John Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 13, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. In your flikr gallery I like the yellow Kibana and the last photo of the !st place plant is amazing!



I read the note attached to the Kibana with some dismay. Obviously the site author hasn't read http://newworldorchids.com/pages/yellowneo.htm . I have a friend doing some selfings of his yellow Neos. In a few years we will know just if they are real Neos or not...


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to the controversy of the yellow Neo! Both Jason and Satomi (who I respect in terms of Neo knowledge and authority) have stated that the yellows have hybrid ancestry. This is also why none of the yellows have reached the Japanese Fukiraan ranking chart.

But Jason also says they are still highly valued in Japan nonetheless!
Pete


----------



## TADD (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow impressive most impressive... My jealousy meter has jumped up a few notches...


----------



## jewel (Jul 14, 2010)

wow those are stunning!:drool: i can see why they are so popular


----------



## John Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

And I can see (very clearly) why I'll never end up loaded!

Well, if I limit myself to bean-leafs and very good tigers I'll probably only have to buy 100 Plants...


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 14, 2010)

the roots of the centre specimen is amazing


----------

